# Lost Kayak and Duckie on Verde



## Davo (May 28, 2007)

Private group lost a lime-green Pyranha Inazone and blue and yellow Hyside duckie on the Verde river below Beasley last week at high water. The duckie is wrapped on a tree about a half mile above the Gap Creek takeout, middle to river right. The kayak was last seen in the same location. The duckie should be recoverable at lower water levels.

If any groups are heading for a Verde run and spot either boat please contact me here or call Brad at 970-946-4962, Dave at 970-759-0668, or ask for either of us at 970-565-1150. Your efforts will be compensated.


----------



## go big (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a friend who saw your duckie. Apparently it was still wrapped pretty well. There is also a ww canoe of another freind in there as well. I let him know about your post. I'll keep my ears open.....


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry 'bout your loss. 
posted a note on the local (monsoon warriors) yahoo group.
maybe we'll get lucky and you'll get your stuff back.

we did the run to childs last saturday and did not see those boats but there's a gray ducky wrapped in the bushes about 3 miles above the hot springs.

bob


----------



## Davo (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on what you all have seen or been told of; appreciate the efforts. River folks are the best
Davo


----------



## Davo (May 28, 2007)

Big thanks to Nolan out of Flagstaff for unwrapping the duckie for us and contacting me. Still looking for the green Inazone and a couple of paddles. Again, a thanks to Nolan and the entire river community.
Davo


----------



## go big (Mar 26, 2010)

THe yellow WW canoe was retrieved from the river as well. Unfortunately one of the rescuers then broke 3 transverse processes off of his right side L2 L3 L4. Ouch!! The Northern Az river community rocks!! Thanks to all who helped in any way!! Good river Karma to all!!!


----------

